# Hygetropin opinions



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Brand new to using hgh of any kind, just looking for opinions on the hygene hygetropin yellow tops....received today checked on hygetropin.cn and code is all fine. So does this mean they are 100% gtg? I've seen sooooo many different discussions on "no this that and the other is fake blah blah" but I notice now none of the other sites are even around like the .com or .com.cn etc so can I assume that simply Hygetropin.cn is totally fine and I don't even need to doubt it?

Are they linked with the hygene.com biopharm site then?


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hygetropin bump, anyone?


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

@Pscarb hope you don't mind me tagging you just it seems you have a lot of wisdom and would really appreciate your advice


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

how many more of these threads are we going to see.

O.P you have bought them now so you may as well use them.... us saying they are g2g wont make a bit of difference..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chris0 said:


> Brand new to using hgh of any kind, just looking for opinions on the hygene hygetropin yellow tops....received today checked on hygetropin.cn and code is all fine. So does this mean they are 100% gtg? I've seen sooooo many different discussions on "no this that and the other is fake blah blah" but I notice now none of the other sites are even around like the .com or .com.cn etc so can I assume that simply Hygetropin.cn is totally fine and I don't even need to doubt it?
> 
> Are they linked with the hygene.com biopharm site then?


If they are yellow tops and says. Cn on the bottom righto the box then they are not Hygene. The 100iu kits are black top and the 200iu are green top.


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

tommygunnz said:


> how many more of these threads are we going to see.
> 
> O.P you have bought them now so you may as well use them.... us saying they are g2g wont make a bit of difference..


Brilliant cheers for that really helpful attitude, as I said completely new to GH all I wanted to really know is are they actually any good if there from .cn


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry dude but there is about 3 threads a week about this exact issue...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chris0 said:


> Brilliant cheers for that really helpful attitude, as I said completely new to GH all I wanted to really know is are they actually any good if there from .cn


They are copy, and ugl, the amount of Hgh in them if any will vary greatly.


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Wel that's fair enough, I just didn't have the time to scan through a million pages on someone else's thread, I was actually under the impression they were pretty good quality from the bits I have read, I saw that serum test someone did and there GH levels were through the roof but guess if there' copies then there's no guarantee they will be the same, to be honest I actually thought Hygetropin.cn was completely legit.....my bad


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

chris0 said:


> Wel that's fair enough, I just didn't have the time to scan through a million pages on someone else's thread, I was actually under the impression they were pretty good quality from the bits I have read, I saw that serum test someone did and there GH levels were through the roof but guess if there' copies then there's no guarantee they will be the same, to be honest I actually thought Hygetropin.cn was completely legit.....my bad


Hyge.cn are good mate

Just to clear things up no hyge comming out of China is real Chinese pharma blacktops etc are still counterfeit just have websites etc for codes only real Chinese pharmaceutical grade about is ansomone but doesn't Mean the hyge are bad ive heard good things about .cn enjoy bud


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

bail said:


> Hyge.cn are good mate
> 
> Just to clear things up no hyge comming out of China is real Chinese pharma blacktops etc are still counterfeit just have websites etc for codes only real Chinese pharmaceutical grade about is ansomone but doesn't Mean the hyge are bad ive heard good things about .cn enjoy bud


Thanks mate appreciate your input  I'll keep the thread updated as to how it all goes


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

chris0 said:


> Wel that's fair enough, I just didn't have the time to scan through a million pages on someone else's thread, I was actually under the impression they were pretty good quality from the bits I have read, I saw that serum test someone did and there GH levels were through the roof but guess if there' copies then there's no guarantee they will be the same, to be honest I actually thought Hygetropin.cn was completely legit.....my bad





chris0 said:


> Thanks mate appreciate your input  I'll keep the thread updated as to how it all goes


No prob bud imo more professional outfit than blacktops etc


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

bail said:


> No prob bud imo more professional outfit than blacktops etc


Yeah thru certainly look like some effort has gone into the .cn stuff, all trial and error lol, I can actually get that ansomone 40iu Kit aswell, are they rated well mate? Is there known to be many counterfeits of those around?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

chris0 said:
 

> Wel that's fair enough, I just didn't have the time to scan through a million pages on someone else's thread, I was actually under the impression they were pretty good quality from the bits I have read, I saw that serum test someone did and there GH levels were through the roof but guess if there' copies then there's no guarantee they will be the same, to be honest I actually thought Hygetropin.cn was completely legit.....my bad





chris0 said:


> Yeah thru certainly look like some effort has gone into the .cn stuff, all trial and error lol, I can actually get that ansomone 40iu Kit aswell, are they rated well mate? Is there known to be many counterfeits of those around?


I use ansomone atm dear though

Very safe bet though also they come with codes bud


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just thought I'd give this a little update a few months on....didn't notice a hell of a lot from 2iu of these Hygetropin.cn yellow tops but there was some stuff happening like much fuller harder muscles especially the pump from training but since I've upped it to 3iu I actually don't know how much more I can handle because I have the most savage stiffness in my elbows knees shoulders and wrists, along severe pins and needles that keep coming especially when I'm laying in bed! Severe lethargy aswell, it's been reasonably manageable but I train very heavy low reps anyway and this week it's really caught up with me and am having to take some extra rest days...I'm very happy with my gains though! Do people think just carry on 3iu and hopefully the sides will get better? @bail thought u may be interested


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

chris0 said:


> Just thought I'd give this a little update a few months on....didn't notice a hell of a lot from 2iu of these Hygetropin.cn yellow tops but there was some stuff happening like much fuller harder muscles especially the pump from training but since I've upped it to 3iu I actually don't know how much more I can handle because I have the most savage stiffness in my elbows knees shoulders and wrists, along severe pins and needles that keep coming especially when I'm laying in bed! Severe lethargy aswell, it's been reasonably manageable but I train very heavy low reps anyway and this week it's really caught up with me and am having to take some extra rest days...I'm very happy with my gains though! Do people think just carry on 3iu and hopefully the sides will get better? @bail thought u may be interested


I don't really get lethargic of gh tbh

I'm fvcked all the time anyway lol

I do have bad cts though but I just Deal

With it lol


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

bail said:


> I don't really get lethargic of gh tbh
> 
> I'm fvcked all the time anyway lol
> 
> ...


Normally I'm very good with just getting on with things aswell

Lol but I've been doing a solid 5 days heavy training on every body part not missing any sessions past few months along with cardio and eating very clean and think it's just truly caught up with me! Is it normal for the stiffness all over then? As in shoulders elbows wrists knees pins and needles etc? Oh and a few palpitations here and there feeling my heart going a bit quicker? I'm just guna train for a shorter amount of time each day next week guna leave any kind of heavy pressing alone focus on flys raises etc and let my Central nervous system recover a bit aswell


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

chris0 said:


> Normally I'm very good with just getting on with things aswell
> 
> Lol but I've been doing a solid 5 days heavy training on every body part not missing any sessions past few months along with cardio and eating very clean and think it's just truly caught up with me! Is it normal for the stiffness all over then? As in shoulders elbows wrists knees pins and needles etc? Oh and a few palpitations here and there feeling my heart going a bit quicker? I'm just guna train for a shorter amount of time each day next week guna leave any kind of heavy pressing alone focus on flys raises etc and let my Central nervous system recover a bit aswell


I get cts in hands which is pins and needles

No stiffness etc though,

Take a few days off mate


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> They are copy, and ugl, the amount of Hgh in them if any will vary greatly.


Just to let you know

I can get both

Blacktops and .cn ones

The .cn one are a lot more expensive than Blacktops and are a more professional outfit

They are both ugl and are not available in Chinese hostpitals

Ansomone is only Chinese Pharma

Real hyge is not available here


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Only Hyge i would touch are:

200iu kits.

Green tops.

Hygene on the box.

1 time scratch off code.

Wouldnt touch any other type as they are not legit but are copies and potentially fakes with nothing in them. Originals are very good indeed.


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Only Hyge i would touch are:
> 
> 200iu kits.
> 
> ...


I know there all UGL even hygene but they seem very clean no problems with injection sites etc and have had all these symptoms off them along with decent gains therefore I would rate them well mate but then of course there's a massive possibility every different box will vary slightly or dramatically...but then so does the user lol guess it's all about individual trial and error.these could be very underdosed etc but I could be one in a large amount of people who gets all the side effects along with positive effects off a tiny amount I guess depending on how much I produce naturally. A bit like those really lucky people who can just smell an amp of testosterone and start growing getting side effects lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

chris0 said:


> I know there all UGL even hygene but they seem very clean no problems with injection sites etc and have had all these symptoms off them along with decent gains therefore I would rate them well mate but then of course there's a massive possibility every different box will vary slightly or dramatically...but then so does the user lol guess it's all about individual trial and error.these could be very underdosed etc but I could be one in a large amount of people who gets all the side effects along with positive effects off a tiny amount I guess depending on how much I produce naturally. A bit like those really lucky people who can just smell an amp of testosterone and start growing getting side effects lol


Well if you're so sure then just use them. I know i wouldn't though.


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Well if you're so sure then just use them. I know i wouldn't though.


I have been using them this thread is old made months ago this is an update of how there going/making me feel  have a read of the thread a guy did about a serum test measuring the hgh after shooting 10iu of these .cn ones. It's quite impressive


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

chris0 said:


> I have been using them this thread is old made months ago this is an update of how there going/making me feel  have a read of the thread a guy did about a serum test measuring the hgh after shooting 10iu of these .cn ones. It's quite impressive


Still wouldnt use them personally. Originals for me and thats it.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Still wouldnt use them personally. Originals for me and thats it.


You gotta try both mate tbh

.cn a v good but are 1.5 price originals

Both companies claim they are the original


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bail said:


> You gotta try both mate tbh
> 
> .cn a v good but are 1.5 price originals
> 
> Both companies claim they are the original


But we know the originals are green tops with hygene quoted on the box. There's no confusion apart from .cn trying to blag it.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> But we know the originals are green tops with hygene quoted on the box. There's no confusion apart from .cn trying to blag it.


How do we really know this though lol

I know orignals arnt available in Chinese hostpitals this means their ugl and if you contact them direct you can see straight away their not proffesional.

As I know The only pharma gh available that China produce is ansomone and that's dear.

And I've use both .cn and orgnals and .cn are better its just how it is. Originals used to be v good like cn.com but I think they gone well down hill.

.


----------



## Espagnolito75 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hygetropin.com.cn

And

Hygenepharma

(Black top / Yellow top for 100iu And for 200iu Green top)

is = GOOD

For the other...Fake... Brown top etc...


----------

